# Kelligrl



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi all....

Does anyone know of a gorgeous ssbbw called Kelligrl? I've read she use to have a magazine which she stopped and took loads of payers money and because of that she's problably not the most lovely ssbbw!

But i'm so attracted to her and I want to find more pictures of her! I've seen a couple of video's on Youtube which included a tribute to her, this had loads of photo's i've never seen before and wanted to see them 

I've only seen the pictures on this site but want more and would really really appeciate some help in locating these pictures


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 16, 2008)

It all started going South when she changed her hairdo... that kool sideflip just showed off her bonestructure so nicely. She messed with her bangs and the whole image drifted... but we'll always have 1999.


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> It all started going South when she changed her hairdo... that kool sideflip just showed off her bonestructure so nicely. She messed with her bangs and the whole image drifted... but we'll always have 1999.



shame she couldn't have been around now..... but it was the last 90's she showed off her stuff 

Well if anyone has any pictures of her, please let me know  

She is still by far the best looking ssbbw to date! Unless someone else can prove me wrong


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 16, 2008)

bbw_lover_86 said:


> She is still by far the best looking ssbbw to date! Unless someone else can prove me wrong



Better yet, I can think of plenty of women here at Dimensions that post regularly (and some not so regularly) that are not only beautiful and sexy, but also have _amazing_ personalities. We're lucky to be in a community where one woman does not look "more beautiful" than the next, but has a different sort of beauty - where everyone is beautiful.
Maybe you could post elsewhere in the other threads and forums and figure that out for yourself.  I think you might enjoy it.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 16, 2008)

bbw_lover_86 said:


> shame she couldn't have been around now..... but it was the last 90's she showed off her stuff
> 
> Well if anyone has any pictures of her, please let me know
> 
> She is still by far the best looking ssbbw to date! Unless someone else can prove me wrong



You leave the house much lately?


----------



## Caine (Mar 16, 2008)

bbw_lover_86 said:


> shame she couldn't have been around now..... but it was the last 90's she showed off her stuff
> 
> Well if anyone has any pictures of her, please let me know
> 
> She is still by far the best looking ssbbw to date! Unless someone else can prove me wrong



Umm, are you blind or just unwilling to look around? theres hundreads of ladies that post here that are to die for, they look good, most hold far more intelligent conversations than I can hold off, though I am puzzled over what are these "hair Brushes" anyways.
Look on the paysite board even, lots of lovely and lovelier ladies, Kelligirl has come and gone but shes not considered the best, just a start for the community we now have.


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 16, 2008)

Caine said:


> Umm, are you blind or just unwilling to look around? theres hundreads of ladies that post here that are to die for, they look good, most hold far more intelligent conversations than I can hold off, though I am puzzled over what are these "hair Brushes" anyways.
> Look on the paysite board even, lots of lovely and lovelier ladies, Kelligirl has come and gone but shes not considered the best, just a start for the community we now have.



I apologise if i've upset anyone... I'm new to this and have just been attracted by her... she is the reason for my obsession with big women. I've only been into the FA community for a short while so haven't explored everything. I'd much love to chat to some of these women and of course see their gorgeous bodies and get to know them and see their personalities .

So again I do apologise......


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 16, 2008)

It's one of those quirky subjects that resurfaces every now and then. This is the equivalent of an Urban Legend in Dims...

With the exception of the Witness Protection Program- you might want to check this thread....

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9123&highlight=Kelligirl


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 16, 2008)

You guys will never know the desire I have to really start looking at this as an Urban Legend. To study it. To write about it. To publish said writing. To speak at conferences about the writing.

*sigh*

There is so much material though...must get to work.


~ your resident Folklorist.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2008)

bbw_lover_86 said:


> *I'd much love to chat to some of these women and of course see their gorgeous bodies and get to know them and see their personalities .*



In this order? 



Kudos to the other guys in this thread....you impressed me


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 16, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> You guys will never know the desire I have to really start looking at this as an Urban Legend. To study it. To write about it. To publish said writing. To speak at conferences about the writing.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...



Plz make it a pop up book kthxbye.

Although .. her hair may put an eye out.


----------



## Tychondarova (Mar 16, 2008)

You know what, someday it will happen.

Someday Kelligrl will return to us after this long, cold decade without her. She will have been gaining this entire time, and return to us not as her 450 pounds self, but as a much bigger, much fatter diety of perfection. And then she will post pics for the true believers.

Just you wait. Any day now.

-Ty


----------



## MisterGuy (Mar 16, 2008)

I know people are sick to death of hearing about Kelligrl, but don't jump all over the guy if he's new here. She really was amazing, although the mall-claw hair was pretty awful--I know some people would beg to differ...


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 16, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> It's one of those quirky subjects that resurfaces every now and then. This is the equivalent of an Urban Legend in Dims...
> 
> With the exception of the Witness Protection Program- you might want to check this thread....
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9123&highlight=Kelligirl



Oh thank you  Looks like she had a serious fan club  But I'm still unable to find anyone who has a simular body to her.... she was so big and yet still had a thin-ish face... that was one of the things that did it for me


----------



## MisterGuy (Mar 16, 2008)

> diety



Btw, this is a truly awesome misspelling.


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 16, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> You know what, someday it will happen.
> 
> Someday Kelligrl will return to us after this long, cold decade without her. She will have been gaining this entire time, and return to us not as her 450 pounds self, but as a much bigger, much fatter diety of perfection. And then she will post pics for the true believers.
> 
> ...



I'd do anything to see that  But I'm sure she's not coming back... oh well


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> You guys will never know the desire I have to really start looking at this as an Urban Legend. To study it. To write about it. To publish said writing. To speak at conferences about the writing.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...



girl, please. Julia and I were going to work on this and she suggested i get my ass in gear for a conference in Cali in the near future, but I didn't. But we're all over it like white on rice.


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2008)

MisterGuy said:


> I know people are sick to death of hearing about Kelligrl, but don't jump all over the guy if he's new here. She really was amazing, although the mall-claw hair was pretty awful--I know some people would beg to differ...



I think that if we're going to locate our high point in the past, to say that everything good led up to KG and that since then, it's been a downhill slide, we're going to have to accept that our icon is dated and deal with the hair. It's sort of like a Christian saying: Yeah, Jesus was AWESOME, but man, those sandals--how Eurotrashy! I have a dream, MisterGuy. Free at last!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> girl, please. Julia and I were going to work on this and she suggested i get my ass in gear for a conference in Cali in the near future, but I didn't. But we're all over it like white on rice.



We should collaborate. 

Now the pop up book...that is a novel idea. Reach the really young FA's early one!!!


----------



## MisterGuy (Mar 16, 2008)

Jes said:


> I think that if we're going to locate our high point in the past, to say that everything good led up to KG and that since then, it's been a downhill slide, we're going to have to accept that our icon is dated and deal with the hair. It's sort of like a Christian saying: Yeah, Jesus was AWESOME, but man, those sandals--how Eurotrashy! I have a dream, MisterGuy. Free at last!



I know you're kidding, but KG isn't a "diety" to me. One of many beautiful webmodels over the last ten-odd years. Although she did come along early and at a formative time for me, and I suspect, many others, which might explain the disproportionate amount of attention she's gotten over the years.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 16, 2008)

She was a rare BBW, the likes of which we are not likely to see pass this way again. 

View attachment images1.jpeg


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 16, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> She was a rare BBW, the likes of which we are not likely to see pass this way again.



Should have added the Kelligrl's hairdo to this picture.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 16, 2008)

Smells like Spring Break.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay, so I checked out the Kelligrl section of this site with all her pictures, right? Well, I click on this one .. and it's all clear to me now .. I now know what it is with that woman.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 16, 2008)

You know I once was lost...but now I'm found. Was blind, but now I see!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Okay, so I checked out the Kelligrl section of this site with all her pictures, right? Well, I click on this one .. and it's all clear to me now .. I now know what it is with that woman.



Ugh, someone REP him. 

Tanx.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 16, 2008)

This was about due, I think. The gap in between Kelli related threads was close to contradicting my "kelligrl thread advanced continuity theorem" so luckily I wont have to rewrite it and adjust my figures.


----------



## Observer (Mar 16, 2008)

The various theories about Kelligirl have indeed taken on the proportions of an urban legend, and no one has been able to document the entire ultimate truth.

That said, what is suspected isn't very nice. Her magazine ambitions were apparently, according to several reports, being funded by a guy who was also in a feeder relationship with her. They had a falling out, the funding ceased, and her spirit was broken. The joy of gaining was gone. There was no way she could fulfill her commitments on the outstanding subscriptions and after some pitiful attempts she simply left the field.

There is one completely unverified report I would for her sake like to believe is true. After nearly driving herself to a nervous breakdown over the betrayal and unfulfilled obligations she had a rescuer - a non-feeder FA who treated her (and still does) like a queen on condition that she stay away from this community for her own sanity's sake.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 16, 2008)

Capybara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 16, 2008)

Can somebody please explain the Kelligrl phenomenon to me? Is she worshiped because she is "fat but has a thin face" or some such nonsense? Why is that important? 

Is it because she was some sort of internet BBW pioneer who was fat and proud and showing off her body in the early days of the web that she still holds such a vaunted position in the FA pantheon?

A lot has changed in 15 years...there are more than enough BBW web models to equal, or even surpass, her charms...saying that she remains the ultimate BBW model is like saying there have been no beautiful actresses since Marilyn Monroe....

I hope she's doing well and is happy in her life, wherever she is, but these threads popping up every now and again about her perplex me...


----------



## Zoom (Mar 17, 2008)

My cousin Kelly just gave birth to a girl... not sure if that means anything (I'll have to look it up in the dictionary).


----------



## Jes (Mar 17, 2008)

Observer said:


> The various theories about Kelligirl have indeed taken on the proportions of an urban legend, and no one has been able to document the entire ultimate truth.
> 
> That said, what is suspected isn't very nice. Her magazine ambitions were apparently, according to several reports, being funded by a guy who was also in a feeder relationship with her. They had a falling out, the funding ceased, and her spirit was broken. The joy of gaining was gone. There was no way she could fulfill her commitments on the outstanding subscriptions and after some pitiful attempts she simply left the field.
> 
> There is one completely unverified report I would for her sake like to believe is true. After nearly driving herself to a nervous breakdown over the betrayal and unfulfilled obligations she had a rescuer - a non-feeder FA who treated her (and still does) like a queen on condition that she stay away from this community for her own sanity's sake.


I hope she just rescued herself. We women can be amazingly strong.


----------



## Observer (Mar 17, 2008)

Lala -- back in the untamed halycon days of AOL 3.0 Kelligirl and another feedee started a chat room on feederism which attracted a lot of attention from fat and size admirers - not just feeders. It was pioneering and led to the founding of a magazine with what a lot of men found to be pioneering and exciting photos of K. - every issue gorging and getting bigger. It was never my thing and I was never a subscriber but, yes, she was one of the first.

But that as I understand it isn't the entire mystique. After captivating many with her openess and friendliness for a numbr of years the magazine took a sudden downward turn in quality and she became virtually inaccessible. The last couple of issues were little more than photocopies of older photos bundled and mailed to fulfill subscrpition obligations. And then . . . nothing.

Outraged subscribers and concerned on-line friends alike sought to find out what had happerned. No one could definitively find out. And so her fate has become, like the Loch Ness monster, a topic of speclulation.


----------



## imfree (Mar 17, 2008)

........and she won lawn of the.......um, er,
big hair of the year!


Seriously, I hope she's safe and well.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Okay, so I checked out the Kelligrl section of this site with all her pictures, right? Well, I click on this one .. and it's all clear to me now .. I now know what it is with that woman.
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y91/NoKissCutsAsDeep/Kelligrlisgod.gif





AnnMarie said:


> Ugh, someone REP him.
> 
> Tanx.


Taken care of!


----------



## mango (Mar 17, 2008)

*Legend has it Kelligrl grew to 9 feet tall and 10 feet wide and weighed heavy enough to sink into the sand when she walked on the beach (I'm not sure exactly how much).

Her hairstyle continued to morph and change with the seasons until she finally settled on a cross between the geometric "Agent 99" style and a 60's beehive do.

By this stage, she decided to leave the feeder/feedee movement and pursue her ultimate goal of being the first woman to successfully skydive naked while texting all her friends on her iPhone (the first man to do this was the late Joe Bunyan). 

Unfortunately, those plans never got off the ground and she spent her later years investing her accumulated funds in Krispy Kreme and enjoying the quiet life in downtown Winston-Salem, North Carolina (the birthplace of Krispy Kreme).

To this day, if you wander the streets of Winston-Salem late on a quiet night you can still hear the wind whisper through the alleys "Kelligrl.... Kelligrl....", and see traces of powdered donut sugar in the cracks of the pavement lit up by the moonlight.


*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 17, 2008)

Observer said:


> Lala -- back in the untamed halycon days of AOL 3.0 Kelligirl and another feedee started a chat room on feederism which attracted a lot of attention from fat and size admirers - not just feeders. It was pioneering and led to the founding of a magazine with what a lot of men found to be pioneering and exciting photos of K. - every issue gorging and getting bigger. It was never my thing and I was never a subscriber but, yes, she was one of the first.
> 
> But that as I understand it isn't the entire mystique. After captivating many with her openess and friendliness for a numbr of years the magazine took a sudden downward turn in quality and she became virtually inaccessible. The last couple of issues were little more than photocopies of older photos bundled and mailed to fulfill subscrpition obligations. And then . . . nothing.
> 
> Outraged subscribers and concerned on-line friends alike sought to find out what had happerned. No one could definitively find out. And so her fate has become, like the Loch Ness monster, a topic of speclulation.



Hey! Don't compare her who shall remain nameless with dear Nessie!!! The only thing they have in common is a face far too small for their body.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 17, 2008)

Kelligirl---Don't know, really don't care.


----------



## Jes (Mar 17, 2008)

mango said:


> *Legend has it Kelligrl grew to 9 feet tall and 10 feet wide and weighed heavy enough to sink into the sand when she walked on the beach (I'm not sure exactly how much).
> 
> 
> :*



Did she sink in all the way to her hair, Mango? Does the legend touch on that at all? 

Waiting for my answer,
J.


----------



## altered states (Mar 17, 2008)

I think Kelligirl has the kind of cargo cult she does because of her FIRST disappearance. She was on the cover of BUF* in the early 90s with no explanation or caption - a typical late-period BUF move, when the mag seemed to be run by ADD sufferers with easy access to cough syrup. FAs wrote in like maniacs for the next two years, asking WHO IS SHE?!?!, because, well, she was so fucking hot. BUF finally had to admit they'd intended the cover as a teaser and that she would have formally appeared in the following issue, but she'd pulled out. She then returned on the internet a few years later, 100 pounds heavier and admitting to being a feedee. How can Jesus compete with that trick?

(* For you youngsters, BUF was an FA stroke mag that ran through the 80s and early 90s. Stroke Mag: (_n._) a pile of pulped, pressed dead tree matter, trimmed and folded in half and stapled, with color pictures of naked people and advertisements for rolling papers and dildoes printed throughout.)


----------



## butch (Mar 17, 2008)

But here's the thing-why is the thin face/fat body such a primal turn-on for FAs? I mean, it appears to be as strong or stronger than all those scientific explanations for why people are attracted to certain things in thin people-the height to waist ratio, curvy hips, the symmetry of the face, etc. that all get traced back to the beginnings of homo sapiens as being markers of health, fertilty, and ability to provide to offspring.

It really does fascinate me, and you FAs love scientific explanations, so let me know why it appeals to you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 17, 2008)

butch said:


> But here's the thing-why is the thin face/fat body such a primal turn-on for FAs? I mean, it appears to be as strong or stronger than all those scientific explanations for why people are attracted to certain things in thin people-the height to waist ratio, curvy hips, the symmetry of the face, etc. that all get traced back to the beginnings of homo sapiens as being markers of health, fertilty, and ability to provide to offspring.
> 
> It really does fascinate me, and you FAs love scientific explanations, so let me know why it appeals to you.



That's the thing, it doesn't appeal to all of them. The ones who are very specific and particular about it are quite vocal, to the point of annoying to some, but we have an entire thread here dedicated to the double chin and have many FAs fawning over the lovely pudge that fills out a fat face, revealing what the body below may hold. 

Obviously they're welcome to answer, but I just wanted to be clear that it's not a primal turn on for all FAs, and from my own (fairly broad) experience with them, it's not even super common. I think most men like a nice, feminine face that has features - but as most of us fat-faced girls know, the two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 17, 2008)

butch said:


> But here's the thing-why is the thin face/fat body such a primal turn-on for FAs? I mean, it appears to be as strong or stronger than all those scientific explanations for why people are attracted to certain things in thin people-the height to waist ratio, curvy hips, the symmetry of the face, etc. that all get traced back to the beginnings of homo sapiens as being markers of health, fertilty, and ability to provide to offspring.
> 
> It really does fascinate me, and you FAs love scientific explanations, so let me know why it appeals to you.


 Sometimes the old genes get together and Daughters of the Nephilim are recreated.


----------



## Jane (Mar 17, 2008)

I think someone is just trying to get Fatlane to post his Kelligirl pics.


----------



## butch (Mar 17, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> That's the thing, it doesn't appeal to all of them. The ones who are very specific and particular about it are quite vocal, to the point of annoying to some, but we have an entire thread here dedicated to the double chin and have many FAs fawning over the lovely pudge that fills out a fat face, revealing what the body below may hold.
> 
> Obviously they're welcome to answer, but I just wanted to be clear that it's not a primal turn on for all FAs, and from my own (fairly broad) experience with them, it's not even super common. I think most men like a nice, feminine face that has features - but as most of us fat-faced girls know, the two are not mutually exclusive.



Thanks for the response, AnnMarie. I'm glad to know that, since I'm a fan of the fuller face myself, and am quite baffled at the fixation on Kelligrl always revolves around that dichotomy of thin face/fat body.

But then again, Kelligrl doesn't turn my crank. Even though, like cowbell in a BOC song, every thread at Dims could use more Fatlane Kelligrl pics.


----------



## altered states (Mar 17, 2008)

butch said:


> But here's the thing-why is the thin face/fat body such a primal turn-on for FAs? I mean, it appears to be as strong or stronger than all those scientific explanations for why people are attracted to certain things in thin people-the height to waist ratio, curvy hips, the symmetry of the face, etc. that all get traced back to the beginnings of homo sapiens as being markers of health, fertilty, and ability to provide to offspring.
> 
> It really does fascinate me, and you FAs love scientific explanations, so let me know why it appeals to you.



I like BBW body contrasts of all kinds, thin face/fat body being one of them.


----------



## ravfa (Mar 17, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> That's the thing, it doesn't appeal to all of them. The ones who are very specific and particular about it are quite vocal, to the point of annoying to some, but we have an entire thread here dedicated to the double chin and have many FAs fawning over the lovely pudge that fills out a fat face, revealing what the body below may hold.
> 
> Obviously they're welcome to answer, but I just wanted to be clear that it's not a primal turn on for all FAs, and from my own (fairly broad) experience with them, it's not even super common. I think most men like a nice, feminine face that has features - but as most of us fat-faced girls know, the two are not mutually exclusive.



What she said. I dunno, just seems natural that since I'm attracted to fat women, I'd appreciate a nice fat face to go with the rest of the package. Just as I'm not drawn to EVERY fat woman I lay eyes on, I don't think every fat face is gorgeous. . .we're each drawn to a particular combination of features. . .and the personality that animates them. . .but in general, I find a nice pretty round chubby/fat face on a woman to be incredibly appealling. Especially when it's lit up with a genuine warm smile (which also serves to accentuate things like chubby cheeks & double chins, lol).


----------



## ripley (Mar 17, 2008)

I heard she was part of the Heaven's Gate cult, and had convinced them all that there were feedee girls on that comet.... She's been hiding out from the FBI ever since in extradition-free Tenerife. There are rumors that D.B. Cooper is her Sugar Daddy but those have not been substantiated.


----------



## ripley (Mar 17, 2008)

Observer said:


> After nearly driving herself to a nervous breakdown over the betrayal and unfulfilled obligations she had a rescuer - a non-feeder FA who treated her (and still does) like a queen on condition that she stay away from this community for her own sanity's sake.



Dimensions drove her insane?



Ding ding ding!!! Folks, we have a winner!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 17, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Sometimes the old genes get together and Daughters of the Nephilim are recreated.



Aren't Nephilim the cursed hybrid offspring of angels and humans? They're also supposed to be fairly tall.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 17, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> This was about due, I think. The gap in between Kelli related threads was close to contradicting my "kelligrl thread advanced continuity theorem" so luckily I wont have to rewrite it and adjust my figures.



Are you saying we're approaching some sort of Kelligrl singularity?

A board where there is only one thread, all about kelligrl and the only posters are kelligrl, we are kelligrl, we are one.


----------



## imfree (Mar 17, 2008)

ripley said:


> Dimensions drove her insane?
> 
> 
> 
> Ding ding ding!!! Folks, we have a winner!



Could be, ya' never know. Does any one know if she
ever posted here? If she ever did, then she's hidden 
in here somewhere. "Welcome to Dimensions Forums,
any time of year, you can post it here" "You can 
check out any time you like, but you can never leave"
Maybe she was lost in a server crash, sometimes they
do have a cleansing effect. Then, too, being insane
never did keep anyone out of Dimensions, that I
know of. Maybe she FOUND sanity and walked away
from it all.


----------



## BTB (Mar 17, 2008)

Since this vessel was opened again. I Again pledge that if anybody could scan Issues 4-7 of Bulge and share them, please.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 17, 2008)

re : butch

my answer is rarity. i've noticed that human beings desire rare things. it seems that nearly all of us want something different, something unique, something strangely unattainable that piques our interest. how many women are there, at the size she was at, with such a skinny face? 

further on that point, how many girls were around back then that :

1) were young and pretty
2) were into gaining
3) were posting pictures and videos of it on the internet

hence, the kelligrl phenomenon.

oh and 

4) that hair!


----------



## butch (Mar 17, 2008)

mfdoom, thanks for the reply, it explains much. And yes, the hair is crucial to the kelligrl phenomenon. 

I also remember that she was popular back when morphing of images was a big deal. It doesn't seem that morphing happens anymore, and maybe that is because there are so many real live fat girls of many sizes to choose from on the internet.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 17, 2008)

butch said:


> mfdoom, thanks for the reply, it explains much. And yes, the hair is crucial to the kelligrl phenomenon.
> 
> I also remember that she was popular back when morphing of images was a big deal. It doesn't seem that morphing happens anymore, and maybe that is because there are so many real live fat girls of many sizes to choose from on the internet.



Not to mention most of them look like shit. 

Oh and does anyone else find it sad that I didn't even notice the hair when I first started looking at the woman all those years ago? It's from living in New Jersey. If anyone wants to go on a Kelligrl hunt with me, come to NJ over the summer and we'll go to the boardwalks and see how many women could potentially be her. BIG hair.


----------



## Jes (Mar 17, 2008)

butch said:


> mfdoom, thanks for the reply, it explains much. And yes, the hair is crucial to the kelligrl phenomenon.
> 
> I also remember that she was popular back when morphing of images was a big deal. It doesn't seem that morphing happens anymore, and maybe that is because there are so many real live fat girls of many sizes to choose from on the internet.



yeah, i think it's the rarest of the rare thing, myself. Like chasing butterflies. Someone wants to pin and mount kelligrl.

ahem.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 17, 2008)

Jes said:


> yeah, i think it's the rarest of the rare thing, myself. Like chasing butterflies. Someone wants to pin and mount kelligrl.
> 
> ahem.



Kelligrl cannot be pinned, for kelligrl is all of us, we are kelligrl, we are legion.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 17, 2008)

Her striking resemblance to Abe Lincoln (look at the cheekbones, then imagine him fatter and smiling with bigger hair) partly explains the hold she has over some FAs. 

View attachment MILLER6.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Not to mention most of them look like shit.



Um, I assume you're talking about the morphs and not the ladies?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Um, I assume you're talking about the morphs and not the ladies?



haha, oh, is that what that looked like?! The morphs!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 17, 2008)

Jes said:


> yeah, i think it's the rarest of the rare thing, myself. Like chasing butterflies. Someone wants to pin and mount kelligrl.
> 
> ahem.



Perhaps the greatest metaphor/innuendo I've seen in weeks...though I think for most the pinning and mounting are in...revers order.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 17, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Aren't Nephilim the cursed hybrid offspring of angels and humans? They're also supposed to be fairly tall.


 If the Nephilim were the Anunnaki from planet Niburu whose elliptical orbit brings it into our region quite rarely... and If they did a lot experimenting with Homo Erectus and then finally spliced in their own sort-of-Kryptonian DNA to make some good slaves aka Homo Sapiens... yeah the halflings could be really tall, or... the genes could express as the supersized among us. So fat folk have more Anunnaki blood than the average Joe.:bow: Kind of like the Subgenii with their resurgent Yeti blood.


----------



## MisterGuy (Mar 17, 2008)

butch said:


> But here's the thing-why is the thin face/fat body such a primal turn-on for FAs? I mean, it appears to be as strong or stronger than all those scientific explanations for why people are attracted to certain things in thin people-the height to waist ratio, curvy hips, the symmetry of the face, etc. that all get traced back to the beginnings of homo sapiens as being markers of health, fertilty, and ability to provide to offspring.
> 
> It really does fascinate me, and you FAs love scientific explanations, so let me know why it appeals to you.



I have to admit, at the risk of being flamed, perhaps, that the thin face/fat body dichotomy is a turn-on for me. I've never bothered to try explain it before, let me give it a whirl. 

I think to guys turned on by female weight gain, a thin face on a big body sort of says there's a lot more weight left to gain. It seems like with most women, the face and chin are among the last places to gain, so a woman with a double chin and chubby face kind of looks completely filled-out, for lack of a better word. Therefore, a big woman with a small face and chin gives the impression, however inaccurate, of still being in the process of getting bigger.

Also, there's just a natural contrast that happens between a thin face and large body that's appealing, in terms of the thinness of the face accentuating the overall physical size.

Finally, I think a thin face is suggestive of an earlier time when the large woman in question may not have been so large. Of course, she very well may have, but this is fantasy territory we're talking about here, after all.


----------



## Jes (Mar 18, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Kelligrl cannot be pinned, for kelligrl is all of us, we are kelligrl, we are legion.



i kinda think kelligrl was legion all by her herself ifyouknowhwhati'msayingandithinkyoudo.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 18, 2008)

It's time for me to come clean. 

Yes, I am Kelligrl. 

I apologize to those that were digging the 80's hair, but once I went back to private life, I realized I would have to blend in a bit more, so I had to update the cut and darken the color up.

I've lost a bit of weight, and had some fat face implants in order to hide my true identity. 

I do apologize to all my fans, but the pressure of being The Most Beautiful Fat Woman In The World (tm) was getting to be a bit much for me. Plus I realized it wasn't fair to the other fat women. After all, how could they possibly measure up to my impossibly high standard? It was best for everyone that I go away and give some other less attractive women a chance for some attention. 

Forgive me, and don't hate me because I'm beautiful. 

Now I must go back to my pudding and cream feeding machine. Please don't ask for pictures; that part of my life is behind me now.


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 18, 2008)

pst pix pls thx cuz wimmin r hear for mens pleasur


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

Kelligrl is supposed to be the focus of the next episode of Destination Truth on the Sci Fi Channel, check it out wednesday night after Ghose Hunters!


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 18, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> It's time for me to come clean.
> 
> Yes, I am Kelligrl.
> 
> ...



Kelligrl no longer resides in an individual we are Kelligrl and we are some sort of cloud of transcendent gas, sort of like Vejur but with millions of unsent copies of BULGE and the internet's money at our core instead of some stupid space probe.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 18, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Kelligrl no longer resides in an individual we are Kelligrl and we are some sort of cloud of transcendent gas, sort of like Vejur but with millions of unsent copies of BULGE and the internet's money at our core instead of some stupid space probe.



That's V'Ger, actually.

And goddammit, I hate how the rep system won't let me rep the people who so deserve it.


----------



## imfree (Mar 18, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> It's time for me to come clean.
> 
> Yes, I am Kelligrl.
> 
> ...



Wow, you could be Kelligirl........but I'm really surprised that
no one has come up with the obvious.......thin face/fat body?,
she existed only in PhotoShop, never in physical reality.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 18, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> You guys will never know the desire I have to really start looking at this as an Urban Legend. To study it. To write about it. To publish said writing. To speak at conferences about the writing.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...





BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> We should collaborate.
> 
> Now the pop up book...that is a novel idea. Reach the really young FA's early one!!!





Jes said:


> girl, please. Julia and I were going to work on this and she suggested i get my ass in gear for a conference in Cali in the near future, but I didn't. But we're all over it like white on rice.




RESEARCH ASSISTANT! PICK ME! PICK ME!


----------



## Jes (Mar 18, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> If the Nephilim were the Anunnaki from planet Niburu whose elliptical orbit brings it into our region quite rarely... and If they did a lot experimenting with Homo Erectus and then finally spliced in their own sort-of-Kryptonian DNA to make some good slaves aka Homo Sapiens... yeah the halflings could be really tall, or... the genes could express as the supersized among us. So fat folk have more Anunnaki blood than the average Joe.:bow: Kind of like the Subgenii with their resurgent Yeti blood.



Dang. Could you nerd up this thread any more, Ned? Or should I say Nerd?


----------



## Jes (Mar 18, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> RESEARCH ASSISTANT! PICK ME! PICK ME!



Oh, i've already picked you, Angels. Many, many times over.


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> Dang. Could you nerd up this thread any more, Ned? Or should I say Nerd?



CryptoGeek?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 18, 2008)

Submitted as photographic proof:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=732433&postcount=521

What other evidence do you need?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 18, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Aren't Nephilim the cursed hybrid offspring of angels and humans? They're also supposed to be fairly tall.



Hello?



mango said:


> *Legend has it Kelligrl grew to 9 feet tall and 10 feet wide and weighed heavy enough to sink into the sand when she walked on the beach (I'm not sure exactly how much).*



Plus what Ned said.



tres huevos said:


> (* For you youngsters, BUF was an FA stroke mag that ran through the 80s and early 90s. Stroke Mag: (_n._) a pile of pulped, pressed dead tree matter, trimmed and folded in half and stapled, with color pictures of naked people and advertisements for rolling papers and dildoes printed throughout.)



Dammit. It's not on Wikipedia, no wonder I've been wondering what it was.

Now who will write the article? I'm just a research assistant, I don't do stuff like that.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 18, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Submitted as photographic proof:
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=732433&postcount=521
> 
> What other evidence do you need?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Not to mention most of them look like shit.
> 
> Oh and does anyone else find it sad that I didn't even notice the hair when I first started looking at the woman all those years ago? It's from living in New Jersey. If anyone wants to go on a Kelligrl hunt with me, come to NJ over the summer and we'll go to the boardwalks and see how many women could potentially be her. BIG hair.




Lol...I kept my own "big hair/mullet" way too long and found it perfectly normal....:blush:
I often suspected it had to do with being born in Redbank 


Yes....I like Kelligirl's hair.....I see nothing wrong with it


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 18, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Hello?



Hi, how's it going?


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> That's V'Ger, actually.


Depends. Have you read the book?


----------



## altered states (Mar 18, 2008)

imfree said:


> Could be, ya' never know. Does any one know if she
> ever posted here? If she ever did, then she's hidden
> in here somewhere. "Welcome to Dimensions Forums,
> any time of year, you can post it here" "You can
> ...



She posted here a lot, in the old WWWI incarnation of the boards. She put out a zine for a while (now I'm really dating myself) and corresponded with a lot of old school Dims regulars.

And I can say from personal experience that Dimensions can drive someone insane.


----------



## altered states (Mar 18, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> RESEARCH ASSISTANT! PICK ME! PICK ME!



Step off. I have encyclopaedic knowledge of her history and legend, all her existing pics on a flash drive, and her (skinny) head mounted in my basement rec room.


----------



## altered states (Mar 18, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh and does anyone else find it sad that I didn't even notice the hair when I first started looking at the woman all those years ago? It's from living in New Jersey. If anyone wants to go on a Kelligrl hunt with me, come to NJ over the summer and we'll go to the boardwalks and see how many women could potentially be her. BIG hair.



I believe she was from Jersey. Go figure.


----------



## altered states (Mar 18, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> If the Nephilim were the Anunnaki from planet Niburu whose elliptical orbit brings it into our region quite rarely... and If they did a lot experimenting with Homo Erectus and then finally spliced in their own sort-of-Kryptonian DNA to make some good slaves aka Homo Sapiens... yeah the halflings could be really tall, or... the genes could express as the supersized among us. So fat folk have more Anunnaki blood than the average Joe.:bow: Kind of like the Subgenii with their resurgent Yeti blood.



That's what I was gonna say.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 18, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Depends. Have you read the book?



No I have not; is it a novelization, or did it precede the film?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 18, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Hi, how's it going?



Oh, pretty good. Yourself?



tres huevos said:


> Step off. I have encyclopaedic knowledge of her history and legend, all her existing pics on a flash drive, and her (skinny) head mounted in my basement rec room.



MY CAREER.


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> No I have not; is it a novelization, or did it precede the film?


A novelization, but written by Gene Roddenberry, and V'Ger is spelled Vejur within.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 18, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Oh, pretty good. Yourself?



Eh, same old, same old.


----------



## imfree (Mar 18, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> She posted here a lot, in the old WWWI incarnation of the boards. She put out a zine for a while (now I'm really dating myself) and corresponded with a lot of old school Dims regulars.
> 
> And I can say from personal experience that Dimensions can drive someone insane.



I've seen things about her and others, back in the late 90's,
when a lot of the gals had personal websites. There some
things, I suspect, in Dimmer darkness, that will never see
the light of day. I wouldn't be surprised the least if some
people have been driven insane or even to the point of
commission of "identity suicide". Some things just can't be
explained.


----------



## rockhound225 (Mar 18, 2008)

I am hopelessily confused by this thread, but it's still funny as hell.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 18, 2008)

rockhound225 said:


> I am hopelessily confused by this thread, but it's still funny as hell.



Yes. This is crazy.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 18, 2008)

It can be terrifying.


----------



## Jes (Mar 18, 2008)

Littleghost said:


> CryptoGeek?



uh, his geekdom is right out there in the open, flappin' in the nerdy breeze. Nothing hidden or secret about it, so I have to say no to your implied question, little.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 19, 2008)

I actually heard that, since Leonard Nimoy likes big women, he's actually going to come out of retirement and do one final episode of "In Search Of" and Kelligirl is going to be the subject of the show.

In Search of


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 19, 2008)

did you know Leonard Nimoy directed "Three Men and A Baby" I didnt!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 19, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> did you know Leonard Nimoy directed "Three Men and A Baby" I didnt!



Oooh, that would explain this.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vF2f__k0Pnw

which totally ruined me as a child as I was like WTF WAS THAT?!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 19, 2008)

oh the cardboard cutout?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 19, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> oh the cardboard cutout?



hahaha yes! well, I know that now, but as a child my imagine was forced to think horrible horrible things. 

although one of these things was "please let that ghost kill Steve Guttenberg" and I think it did!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I actually heard that, since Leonard Nimoy likes big women, he's actually going to come out of retirement and do one final episode of "In Search Of" and Kelligirl is going to be the subject of the show.
> 
> In Search of



I actually thought the whole Kelligirl
thing would be a great theme for
an episode of The X-Files!


----------



## ripley (Mar 19, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


>



Is this kelligrl before she got fat?


----------



## Jane (Mar 19, 2008)

ripley said:


> Is this kelligrl before she got fat?



I don't know, Ripples....I didn't know she was ever a blonde.


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2008)

ripley said:


> Is this kelligrl before she got fat?



I'm not sure, here's one from Dim's archive, see
what you think.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 19, 2008)

Jane said:


> I don't know, Ripples....I didn't know she was ever a blonde.



Oooh! Mee-ow! LMAO!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 19, 2008)

ripley said:


> Is this kelligrl before she got fat?



the hair is rather similar is it not


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 20, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> .
> 
> although one of these things was "please let that ghost kill Steve Guttenberg" *and I think it did*!



Apparently it did not!!!!!
Dancing with the Stars


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 20, 2008)

*imfree*, I have to confess . . . every time I see a post by you, I glance down at the first few words of your signature, see how tall it is, and without reading the rest of itall I can think of are lyrics by Steve Martin.

*Grandmother's Song*

Be courteous, kind and forgiving,
Be gentle and peaceful each day,
Be warm and human and grateful,
And have a good thing to say.

Be thoughtful and trustful and childlike,
Be witty and happy and wise,
Be honest and love all your neighbors,
Be obsequious, purple, and clairvoyant.

Be pompous, obese, and eat cactus,
Be dull, and boring, and omnipresent,
Criticize things you don't know about,
Be oblong and have your knees removed.

Be tasteless, rude, and offensive,
Live in a swamp and be three dimensional,
Put a live chicken in your underwear,
Get all excited and go to a yawning festival.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 20, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Apparently it did not!!!!!
> Dancing with the Stars



... 

KILL IT WITH FIRE! 

Actually, I don't really hate Steve Guttenberg, it's just fun to despise some one so incredibly random.


----------



## imfree (Mar 20, 2008)

Renaissance Man said:


> *imfree*, I have to confess . . . every time I see a post by you, I glance down at the first few words of your signature, see how tall it is, and without reading the rest of itall I can think of are lyrics by Steve Martin.
> 
> *Grandmother's Song*
> 
> ...



That's quite alright, I like Steve Martin's stuff. Sadly,
though, my drugs wore off many years ago, and to 
this day, I STILL retain the shape of that damned 
vacuum cleaner! Hahaha, I hope I'm the first two
verses and not the last two.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 20, 2008)

imfree said:


> That's quite alright, I like Steve Martin's stuff. Sadly,
> though, my drugs wore off many years ago, and to
> this day, I STILL retain the shape of that damned
> vacuum cleaner! Hahaha, I hope I'm the first two
> verses and not the last two.



I know! A live chicken down there could do SO MUCH DAMAGE.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 20, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ...
> 
> *KILL IT WITH FIRE! *



FIRE!!! FIRE!!! FIRE!!!


----------



## mango (Mar 20, 2008)

_O Kelligirl O Kelligrl
Whence did I last see,
A belly like yours quiver
So round and rotundly.

Ne'er was one so elegant
Devouring all that you dare.
Attired in a negligee
Mascara and high hair.

Where O Where is Kelligrl?
Cry the hoardes of the obsessed.
Banished to oblivion...
Farewell and all the breast!


mango, 2008_


----------



## imfree (Mar 20, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I know! A live chicken down there could do SO MUCH DAMAGE.



Aaaah, yes, much damage, it could! But I wonder if
a half-crazed Mississippi squirrel couldn't do even
more damage, you know, like the one that got in
Harv Newman's overalls in that "Mississippi Squirrel
Revival", sometimes I just wonder.


----------



## imfree (Mar 20, 2008)

Another theory........since I have way too
much time on my hands, a love for conspiracy
theories, and an insanely over-active 
imagination, perhaps her face, from a picture
at about 300 lbs was PhotoShopped on to
images of her body as she gained more. In
reality, her face would match her body, but,
with a simple change of hairstyle, she could
have become "invisible"!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 20, 2008)

according to IMDB if you play all three extended versions of LOTR back to back to back .. backwards. there is a hidden message in there somewhere about kelligrl still being alive.


----------



## imfree (Mar 20, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> according to IMDB if you play all three extended versions of LOTR back to back to back .. backwards. there is a hidden message in there somewhere about kelligrl still being alive.



Oh!, I almost forgot, there's a hidden message like that,
backward-masked in The Backstreet Boys' 1999 hit,
"Larger Than Life"!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> according to IMDB if you play all three extended versions of LOTR back to back to back .. backwards. there is a hidden message in there somewhere about kelligrl still being alive.



only whilst you play backwards ELO's Fire on High then the Secret Message album in the unreleased double LP form.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

btw, like on my boards, this thread proves the greatness of this board: starting with one subject then suddenly we're on Steve Guttenberg (well not ON him but you know) then LOTR then...


----------



## imfree (Mar 20, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> btw, like on my boards, this thread proves the greatness of this board: starting with one subject then suddenly we're on Steve Guttenberg (well not ON him but you know) then LOTR then...



Sometimes I just think of Dim's as
a "Playground For The Mind".


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 20, 2008)

imfree said:


> Aaaah, yes, much damage, it could! But I wonder if
> a half-crazed Mississippi squirrel couldn't do even
> more damage, you know, like the one that got in
> Harv Newman's overalls in that "Mississippi Squirrel
> Revival", sometimes I just wonder.



I loved that song so much when I was a kid!


----------



## imfree (Mar 20, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I loved that song so much when I was a kid!



I can see it now.........after all, the guy is a comic genius
who can conjure up the most amazing mental images, like
Coy and the motorsickle on the high dive, this would be
GREAT!!! Ray Stevens-Where's Kelligirl?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

You know what I'd always thought would work...a duet Ray Stevens with Michael Nesmith


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 20, 2008)

I always felt Kelligrl's squirrelly hair was part of what drove certain people wild about her. Fat and squirelly but with Lincoln cheekbones and eyebrows.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah i could nest in that


----------



## Littleghost (Mar 25, 2008)

Jes said:


> uh, his geekdom is right out there in the open, flappin' in the nerdy breeze. Nothing hidden or secret about it, so I have to say no to your implied question, little.



I was more referring to how his meanings are often hidden underneath so much (lovable) rambling. And what lies below the surface? No one dares to tread...


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

mango said:


> _O Kelligirl O Kelligrl_
> _Whence did I last see,_
> _A belly like yours quiver_
> _So round and rotundly._
> ...


 
love it! love it! love it! 
btw, for those of you who don't know -
rennaissance woman "is kelligrl, bitches"....


----------



## idtentional (Apr 22, 2008)

at least from my perspective - here was a beautiful woman who loved being fat and getting fatter - WHOA! when i became aware of her, that was a VERY RARE set of traits - she did blaze some paths - and to me she always looked like the beautifully rotund nymphs in Playboy cartoons (always with satyrs!)

other than that, nothing special - now go talk amongst yaselfs


----------



## euromorph (May 27, 2008)

she had only one facial expression. I corresponded with her on that and requested a photo of her without that "smile", and may be some of us remember that there was indeed A SINGLE picture of her not having this strange smile in one of the last "Bounce" updates. Sure enough the imbalance between face and body shape was exceptional, but I agree with those who are stating that these days we have so many outstanding girls in our community that we should let go of Kelly now that she has obviously decided to let go of this community...


----------



## simon_squarepants (May 27, 2008)

Yay another kelligrl thread! You just start to wonder if maybe there wont be any more, and then BAM! another one turns up. It really restores your faith doesn't it! lol

I used to think she was MEGA hot, but then I was mid-teens at the time and she was the first feedee I ever came across. As you grow up you start to notice that actually good looking girls aren't exactly in short supply, and there are even several good-looking feedees doing the rounds. Plus, I've heard rumours that girls actually have personalities and that there's more to 'em than their looks, although I don't know who said that lol.

Keep the faith, kellites! 2010 for the second coming!!! (by which time she'll be in her fifties, with grey hair and a moustache - I can't wait lol)


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 27, 2008)

If you ever doubt the unending fascination with Kelligrl, do a search for her name on YouTube, and you'll see many, many postings of the four or five very short videos she put out on the Web during her brief tenure.

Brenda


----------

